# Union Flite Pro vs Ride EX Bindings



## Dominic McGuire (Oct 27, 2016)

Sup guys, 
If you have seen my past threads you would know im looking for a new snowboarding setup. Ive got my eye on the Rome Artifact Rocker and will probably pull the trigger on that soon. So now im focusing my attention on bindings and boots. Ive done some research and have found two main bindings that are in my price range: Union Flite Pros or Ride EX bindings. The Union is a bit more expensive but i wouldn't mind spending abut more if one is better then the other. Anyone have any experience with either? Im looking for a large size and ill mostly be on park with some mountain to. 

ps: There is also the Burton FreeStyle but what Ive read they are built pretty cheap.

Greatly appreciate some help. Dont wanna blow hundreds of dollars on wrong equipment.


----------



## basser (Sep 18, 2015)

Dominic McGuire said:


> Sup guys,
> If you have seen my past threads you would know im looking for a new snowboarding setup. Ive got my eye on the Rome Artifact Rocker and will probably pull the trigger on that soon. So now im focusing my attention on bindings and boots. Ive done some research and have found two main bindings that are in my price range: Union Flite Pros or Ride EX bindings. The Union is a bit more expensive but i wouldn't mind spending abut more if one is better then the other. Anyone have any experience with either? Im looking for a large size and ill mostly be on park with some mountain to.
> 
> ps: There is also the Burton FreeStyle but what Ive read they are built pretty cheap.
> ...


If you don't want to blow hundreds on the wrong equipment, the best advice I can give you is to get your boots first. Usually peoples boot are way too big when they first start out. If you end up needing to drop a couple sizes, your new boots might not fit the bindings and board. So I would say before buying a board/bindings, check out the boot fitting threads and make sure you have the right size.


----------



## Dominic McGuire (Oct 27, 2016)

basser said:


> If you don't want to blow hundreds on the wrong equipment, the best advice I can give you is to get your boots first. Usually peoples boot are way too big when they first start out. If you end up needing to drop a couple sizes, your new boots might not fit the bindings and board. So I would say before buying a board/bindings, check out the boot fitting threads and make sure you have the right size.


thank you, ill check it out


----------



## UNION_INHOUSE (Nov 1, 2016)

basser said:


> If you don't want to blow hundreds on the wrong equipment, the best advice I can give you is to get your boots first. Usually peoples boot are way too big when they first start out. If you end up needing to drop a couple sizes, your new boots might not fit the bindings and board. So I would say before buying a board/bindings, check out the boot fitting threads and make sure you have the right size.


Excellent. Boots first is great advice.


----------

